# Stained/Dripping Vaulted Ceiling Joists



## satsujinsha (May 18, 2010)

The ceiling joists above my living room have developed spotty stains and have dripped sticky goo onto the table and floor underneath them. As you can see in the pictures the spots are on the underside of the joists and there are no stains or lines on the sides. If this was rain damage, I would expect more significant leakage onto the floor, stains on the sides of the vaulted ceiling joists and less gooey deposits, but I cannot rule out rain as the cause as we have had significant downpours lately. There are no holes or visible sawdust but I'm wondering if this could also be caused by some kind of fungus or insect.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is causing this staining and dripping?


Here is a link to four pics on picasa. The first two show the stains on the joists, the second two show the drip on the table:
Picasa Web Albums - satsujinsha - Ceiling Joist

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## Rock16 (May 23, 2010)

how old is the house?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some leaks are tricky to find and only appear during special wind/rain driven combinations,its obviously difficult to diagnose without knowing what roof components are in the area topside.Gutters,corners,pipe flashings,roof vents,roof pitch,pitch breaks etc.I have also found some really crazy leaks not associated with any roof componets either.I don't believe a fungus could have caused this since fungus would begin with moisture,but not to say left untreated a fungus along with mold could become a serious problem,And I would rule out the insects.I believe you have a roof leak.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Some leaks are tricky to find and only appear during special wind/rain driven combinations.I believe you have a roof leak.


Also I have seen situations like this with the lack of proper roofdeck ventilation.,especially with high humidity etc.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is my hypothesis / guess
Its not new construction, the house is at least 10 years old
the room is air conditioned
the ceiling has minimal insulation, if it is insulated its with batts
The drips are condensation.
They are gooey due to some indoor air contaminates. Smoker perhaps?

The fix, if i'm right, would be to remove the drywall, remove any vents (that probably arent there anyways) and have a contractor fill the rafter bays with spray foam insulation and then re-drywall and paint.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 9, 2010)

If the construction is SIP panel disregard EVERYTHING I said. That ceiling looks like painted OSB. 

If the ceiling IS SIP construction then the intersections of the panels were not correctly foamed at the ridge.

Again - the confluence of hot most air with the air conditioned interior is causing moisture.


----------

